
Yahoo: I have seen the future of search, and it’s … a monkey? - getp
http://venturebeat.com/2008/05/15/yahoo-i-have-seen-the-future-of-search-and-its-a-monkey/
======
skenney26
I can't wait to see the mascot/logo for SearchMonkey.

I seriously can't understand why two companies, Yahoo and Microsoft, with such
a fetish for pointless pseudo-3D characters couldn't manage to come together
as one.

Pics:

<http://www.biancolo.com/jim/search_dog.jpg>

<https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us>

